# This is truly amazing



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Check it out. His finger stays intact.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is amazing...I wouldnt have believed it could possibly stop before at least cutting a little of his finger off.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I know.

BTW, how does one embed a YouTube video in a post? I've tried every way I can think of here, but it never works. Oh well, it's no big deal anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I know.
> 
> BTW, how does one embed a YouTube video in a post? I've tried every way I can think of here, but it never works. Oh well, it's no big deal anyway.


There are "youtube" and "/youtube" tags to wrap around... and then I seem to remember you have to slightly tweak what you copy/past from the embed on Youtube's site...

I'll see if I can fix your original post if you'd like... and then you can see what's different.

_edit: _I lied... For the life of me I can't get it to work either... and I've definitely embedded videos before.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

that is very cool....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw a demo of that last year. Just like Steve someone used their finger to do the test and it worked. 

I'm a Mechanical Engineer. I understand all the forces involve; I understand the response times involved, I can calculate everything you see on the screen, and the engineer in me says it's reliable and safe....but, I don't think I could ever see myself being the Guinea Pig to test it. :eek2:

Yeah, I'm a chicken...what of it. 

:lol:

Mike


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There were demonstrations ten years ago where they were nicking hotdogs with these saw stops.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> I know.
> 
> BTW, how does one embed a YouTube video in a post? I've tried every way I can think of here, but it never works. Oh well, it's no big deal anyway.


Fixed ...
Put just the id of the video between the tags.

{YOUTUBE}E3mzhvMgrLE{/YOUTUBE} (with [] replacing the {})


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Yeah, I'm a chicken...what of it.


I can't even watch the video. I'm a bigger chicken.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, let's just be thankful it's his finger he's testing it on and not his, well...you know.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, let's just be thankful it's his finger he's testing it on and not his, well...you know.


Nose?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Uh, yeah, that's it!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

They are wonderful saws, but if the blade comes in contact with a drop of water on the wood, it will stop as well. The stopping mechanism is sacrificial, about $50.00 to make the saw operational again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is he hold finger close to the saw steady or his finger moved to the saw ? I think if he did move it, then he would cut his finger. I think I saw little cut on that frank.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Is he hold finger close to the saw steady or his finger moved to the saw ? I think if he did move it, then he would cut his finger. I think I saw little cut on that frank.


True. I'm sure if you swiped your finger (or hand) through the blade fast enough, it would still lop it off.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't be so sure of that.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

davring said:


> They are wonderful saws, but *if the blade comes in contact with a drop of water on the wood, it will stop as well*. The stopping mechanism is sacrificial, about $50.00 to make the saw operational again.


I always wondered about that when I first saw a demo of these saws. If that's the case, then you wouldn't be able to cut green (wet) lumber with these table saws.

It's really amazing how safe they are though...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Go Beavs said:


> I always wondered about that when I first saw a demo of these saws. If that's the case, then you wouldn't be able to cut green (wet) lumber with these table saws.
> 
> *It's really amazing how safe they are though.*..


Should I assume you can lend your finger for test right now ? :eek2::nono2:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> I always wondered about that when I first saw a demo of these saws. If that's the case, then you wouldn't be able to cut green (wet) lumber with these table saws.


From the stopsaw.com web site FAQ:


> Q6. Will cutting green or "wet" wood activate the SawStop safety system?
> A. SawStop saws cut most wet wood without a problem. However, if the wood is very green or wet (for example, wet enough to spray a mist when cutting), or if the wood is both wet and pressure treated, then the wood may be sufficiently conductive to trigger the brake. Accordingly, the best practice is to dry wet or green wood before cutting by standing it inside and apart from other wood for about one day. You can also cut wet pressure treated wood and other conductive material by placing the saw in bypass mode to deactivate the safety system.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> True. I'm sure if you swiped your finger (or hand) through the blade fast enough, it would still lop it off.


I'm not brave enough to test it myself. However, from what little I know this particular system the engineering is sound, and if it operates correctly it should only result in a small cut.

From the several slow speed videos I've seen, it appears to stop in about an eighth of a rotation and is dropping into the table. Pretty cool. 

In the video, the part with the hotdog, the plywood is moving pretty fast through the saw...faster than you would normally feed it. But, if you fell into it or for some other reason came at it really fast, it will probably be pretty nasty.

Mike


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy cow, that's crazy.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But cool.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

It is cool, but I like my phalanges too much to try it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dave29 said:


> It is cool, but I like my phalanges too much to try it.


phalanges? really??

I know what you look like and have spoken with you many times but from now on when I see your posts I will picture you as...



Spoiler















Sorry man.

:lol:

And, oh by the way... saw stop thing is pretty cool. My dad would have appreciated that 20 years ago when he chopped off a couple of his fingers.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> phalanges? really??
> 
> I know what you look like and have spoken with you many times but from now on when I see your posts I will picture you as...
> 
> ...


!rolling


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Holy cow, that's crazy.





Lord Vader said:


> But cool.


Very Cool!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It hurts to even think about another hand injury ...



Spoiler


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

James Long said:


> It hurts to even think about another hand injury ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:barf::barf:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I saw a demo of that last year. Just like Steve someone used their finger to do the test and it worked.
> 
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer. I understand all the forces involve; I understand the response times involved, I can calculate everything you see on the screen, and the engineer in me says it's reliable and safe....but, I don't think I could ever see myself being the Guinea Pig to test it. :eek2:
> 
> ...


*Heck, it works most of the time.....*

-- 
~~ Stubby


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> It hurts to even think about another hand injury ...


Nice! How'd you do it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Please, move the sideline to PM.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Please, move the sideline to PM.


!rolling

You tell that mod.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

wonder if it will stop if you leave something on the saw... set a 4' level on one once.. missed me by inches


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Go Beavs said:


> It's really amazing how safe they are though...





P Smith said:


> Should I assume you can lend your finger for test right now ? :eek2::nono2:


Well, I used safe as a relative term... That system is much, much safer than a regular old table saw. A small cut is much better than the alternative of missing digits... Even if it fails once out of 100 times, it would still be much safer than nothing.

I, however, would not test fate by lending my finger to test that machine. I have too much respect for the hazards of saws to purposely try and touch one while it's running. :eek2:


----------

